# First on the new lens



## jeffashman (Feb 13, 2022)

I decided to get a Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary lens, and chose this shot as my official first shot. I have never seen one of these before, so it's a first first on the new lense. It is a Northern Shrike, and it did me the honor of staying put while I got a set of shots of it.

Sigma 150-600mm C on OS 90D @600mm f/6.3 1/1250 (was looking for BIFs) ISO 200


feb13202201 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Donde (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice clear shot of it.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 13, 2022)

Donde said:


> Nice clear shot of it.


Thank you!


----------



## MitchP (Feb 13, 2022)

Looks great! 

Coincidentally, I'm getting that exact same lens delivered tomorrow for my little Sony A6500. Glad to see sharpness at 600mm despite all the reviews!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 14, 2022)

Good shot.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 14, 2022)

-

You got the *wrong* lens Jeff!
RGB stands for red + green + blue… where are the first two?


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 14, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm getting that exact same lens delivered tomorrow for my little Sony A6500. Glad to see sharpness at 600mm despite all the reviews!


Thank you! It's a nice lens so far.


Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....


Thanks!


NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> You got the *wrong* lens Jeff!
> RGB stands for red + green + blue… where are the first two?


Red and green weren't in my budget... 😆


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Feb 14, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Red and green weren't in my budget... 😆


----------



## PJM (Feb 14, 2022)

Looks good.  Congrats on the new lens.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 14, 2022)

PJM said:


> Looks good.  Congrats on the new lens.


Thanks!


----------



## Warhorse (Feb 14, 2022)

Good looking first shot! Is it handheld, or tripod?


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 14, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Good looking first shot! Is it handheld, or tripod?


Thanks! Hand held. I decided late in the afternoon that I'd go out for a walk, and so I just took the camera with that lens attached. Wasn't expecting much, because the birds have been scarce this winter for the most part.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 14, 2022)

Wonderful shot Jeff. And congrats on the new lens. Be well.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 14, 2022)

ivanz said:


> Wonderful shot Jeff. And congrats on the new lens. Be well.


Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 15, 2022)

Cool little birds, aren't they?! I captured one recently myself. I don't see them often so they're a treat when I do. To me they look like little bandits with black masks. Nice lens there, bud, the pic is nice and sharp. Be happy and well.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 15, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> Cool little birds, aren't they?! I captured one recently myself. I don't see them often so they're a treat when I do. To me they look like little bandits with black masks. Nice lens there, bud, the pic is nice and sharp. Be happy and well.


Thank you!


----------



## weepete (Feb 15, 2022)

Looks like you are already getting on well with that lens Jeff! Nice one.


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 15, 2022)

weepete said:


> Looks like you are already getting on well with that lens Jeff! Nice one.


Thank you!


----------

